# gun registration question



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

if you buy a gun from someone or from a gun show can you get in trouble for the gun not being registered in your name?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no, no registration required to own a gun. even if you buy it at a gun store it is NOT registered so to speak . but the gun was / is baut in your name and can be easily traced back to you if needed. so if you sell one get proper ID from the buy and keep a record of the transaction.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Not unless the firearm is fully automatic or silenced. Regular rifles, shotguns, and handguns do not need to be registered when bought or sold through private sales. If you buy it from a dealer, then you have to fill out a 4473 form and pass a background check, but no registration is done. The background checks are not supposed to be kept. Supposedly all these records are destroyed after the check is done.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, in this state, there is no gun registration required. NFA/Class 3 weapons as Huntinbull said are federally registered but not regular handguns, rifles and shotguns. 

Some other states require registration, Hawaii and California I have first hand knowledge of, so don't move there. lol


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

the reason i ask is i bought a sks off an old guy my father in law new about so there was no paper work or anything and i recently started feeling nervous about it.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> no, no registration required to own a gun. even if you buy it at a gun store it is NOT registered so to speak . but the gun was / is baut in your name and can be easily traced back to you if needed. so if you sell one get proper ID from the buy and keep a record of the transaction.


That is a good tip...It's not required so alot of people blow it off..I never have,and never will take my chances..If someone wants to buy a gun from me,they will show proof of age, and sign a bill of sale including their name and address that's on their ID..Preferably a verified phone number as well..If someone uses the gun for a crime later on, you have some kind of proof you sold it,and to who...Anyone who thinks the legal system is incapable of getting the wrong guy is a fool..


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

is there a way to find out if a gun is stolen before you buy it or do you just have to trust the person?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can take the serial number to a police station and have them check it out. If it is stolen and you own it, they will probably confiscate it.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

will i get in trouble if i brought it in willingly to get it checked and it turns out it is stolen?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Make sure if you go to the police station,you only bring the serial number,not the gun...They may just take the number over the phone and call you back..You shouldn't get inm trouble...Although,they will probably wanna know who you got it from..


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah i dont even know who it was it was some aquaintance of my father in law and idont know if he even remembers who it was because it was 3 years ago. i just dont want to be in possession of anything stolen.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it then..As long as you don't give cops a reason to take it..The only other way I think it might get checked is if you sold it to a gun store..I believe they have to do a search on the numbers as they are not allowed to receive stolen goods...As huntinbull said, you could always call the sheriff and ask them..


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for the help i appreciate it


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Gun stores don't check to see if a gun is stolen when they take them in trade or buy them. The police can run a federal check to see if it was reported stolen by serial number but most people don't keep a record of the serial numbers. In Ohio guns do not need to be registered but that does not mean they cannot be traced. All manufactors and dealers must keep records of when they recieved every gun along with where they got it from and who it was sold to. Private sales do not apply.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

In some states, not sure if you can in Ohio or not, but you can take serial numbers to firearms stores and pay, I think sixty-five dollars (last time I did it) to have them run a check on the weapon. Sometimes though, they require that they hold onto the firearm until the check comes back, which could take five to ten days.
I've never tried doing it in Ohio.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thank you for the insight


----------



## fishyeater (Apr 20, 2011)

no we in ohio dont technically register any gun we buy. the state only requires the gun to be put under a name then from there it will always be in that persons name until someone else really wants to put it in there name usually cost money to have it transfered into ur name because the ffl licence person that has to do it has to hold that record (paper work) for five years


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

fishyeater, you are saying an ffl holder has to hold onto the physical copy of the 4473 form for 5 years? And if batfe comes and asks for it the ffl dealer has to give it to them? so in essence even Ohio has a five year gun registration. Interesting. a sneaky way around a federal database.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

fishyeater said:


> has to hold that record (paper work) for five years


I dont believe this is true.
I am under the impressuion that the FFL holds all forms, etc at the buisness . If buisness is sold the paperwork,etc goes to new owner. If business is discontinued it is sent to ATF


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.hotgunz.com/?gclid=CPbagczwu6oCFUTBKgod5WOn4w


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats a useful tool orlando. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

fishyeater said:


> no we in ohio dont technically register any gun we buy. the state only requires the gun to be put under a name then from there it will always be in that persons name until someone else really wants to put it in there name usually cost money to have it transfered into ur name because the ffl licence person that has to do it has to hold that record (paper work) for five years


The state does not require anything, the forms you fill out when you purchase a _new_ firearm are federal papers.

The fellow who runs Aumiller's in Westerville also told me that he must keep all the paper work for twenty years.

Nothing is required for a private sale.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

MLAROSA said:


> The state does not require anything, the forms you fill out when you purchase a _new_ firearm are federal papers.
> 
> The fellow who runs Aumiller's in Westerville also told me that he must keep all the paper work for twenty years.
> 
> Nothing is required for a private sale.


Form 4473 is kept for 20 years but the dealers bound book that has the buyers info and firearm serial is kept for as long as the dealer is in buisness . If buisness is sold it goes to new owner, if buisness is closed it is sent in to the the ATF


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks for the link orlando. is 5 digits too short to be my sks' serial number? thats the only number that could be found on it and its on all the components.


----------

